# What do you do for a living then?



## Anonymous (8 Mar 2007)

A few years back there was a thread that asked what the membership do for a living - always interesting to see the diversity and useful for us to know what skills might be available in the form of advice

Well, i got to thinking that many new members have joined us since then and maybe it'd be interesting to ask the question again.


To start the ball rolling - I started out as an electronics technician. Finished my degree studies and became a design engineer for about 15 years - mainly writing software and doing electro-mechanical design of specialist machines. Typically CNC machines, robots, automated assembly systems, production lines etc.

Work as an academic now doing research/teaching specialising in robotics and instrumentation and collaborating on any other science based research opportunities that arise



In many ways, the woodworking hobby is linked to the days before I became a design engineer when I actually built and fixed things for a living.



So what do you do?


----------



## Slim (8 Mar 2007)

Self-employed landscape gardener at the mo, but soon to embark on a new career as an air traffic controller.


----------



## wizer (8 Mar 2007)

i'm in I.T and I hate it. I think I may have mentioned it before.


----------



## Buckeye (8 Mar 2007)

IT project management Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Fizzy (8 Mar 2007)

Hi

OK where do I start

15 Years working for Forte Airport Services as a Duty Manager/Operations 

1 Year as a Financial Consultant for the Pru

and now work part-time for Royal Mail (postman). Don't know if I will ever go full-time again as I had a disc removed about 2 years ago after I put it out by Sneezing 8-[ yes I said Sneezing :-# . It can still be a bit sore if I do to much lifting Ouchhhhh !!
There was a few other jobs in between but only small things.
I now should have more time in the workshop  and it's now complete as well .... I must get pics of it online soon (hammer)


----------



## Smudger (8 Mar 2007)

Teacher (history).

But when expelled from school at age 13 was told to become a carpenter. It's only taken 40 years!


----------



## andys wood shed (8 Mar 2007)

Manufacturing manager 
for a large industrial compressor manufacturer

Woodworks my hobby


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Mar 2007)

Retired Civil Servant. Joined the Board of Trade as a young lad. The Board of Trade later became the Department of Trade and Industry and then parts of it were split into Next Step Agencies. 

I worked on a variety of things including export promotion; inward investment; efficiency and manpower; radio regulation. My last job was with the Radiocommunications Agency and I retired when it became part of Ofcom.

And yes, a lot of the time it was just like "Yes Minister" :lol: :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## davy_owen_88 (8 Mar 2007)

I'm nearing the end of training to be an electrician which I decided on doing after realising there just isn't enough money in building custom guitars (which is what I started doing). 

After collecting all the tools to build guitars I became more interested in general woodworking which is just a hobby.

Davy


----------



## caretaker (8 Mar 2007)

Well your not going to get to excited with my working life.
I started work putting up neon signs all over the country and did some in Soho on the strip clubs.
Worked on the railway became a relief signalman.
Drove articulated lorrys.
Wired up lorry's and trailers.
Worked in a tablet making factory, (got high most days).
Fork lift driver, van driver, lorry driver.
Store keeper.
Coco been extractor, that was the most rotten job going.
Worked in schools, as a helper.
Now I have the best job I have ever had, I work in a library, I read as many books as I like, I play on the computer, sorry teach, I chat to the public, I help organise advents, well give a hand.
All this for a low wage as well.
I am now working on a display for the children's library.
I have just started with woodwork as a hobby, am making a conservatory's, OK a lean to.
I have just finished the most bests M & T joint ever, I have now done 48 in total.
Oh I forgot, I was a crane driver as well.
Window cleaner, shop assistant, grease monkey, electrical assembler.


----------



## seaco (8 Mar 2007)

Ok I was run over by a double decker bus when I was twelve, two years in hospital stopped counting at 40 op's now medically retired...  

"*Advice*" If you fancy taking on a bus, try a mini first to see if you like it...


----------



## Fecn (8 Mar 2007)

I head-up a three-man IT company. We do websites, hosting and networks.

I'm (un)lucky enough to have the office on the side of my house which means I'm never free from the hassles of work.. but the commute is bliss, and if I'm lucky, I can sneak out to the shed on a sunny afternoon to play with powertools.


----------



## nickson71 (8 Mar 2007)

After spending nearly a decade as a registered University student........ Not being too lazy I did a 4 year degree in Biochemistry including a 1 year research placement at a hospital fertility unit .......... 1 year MSc in Biosensors (6 month intensive taught 6 months research). Following this I spent 3 years doing the practical side of my Phd on electrochemical sensors. Once this finished I spent the rest of the time a student writing my Phd thesis whilst working full time in research (not too easy working all day then getting home and writing about/analysing a totally different set of research)

the fulltime jobs were a brief stint at the clearblue pregnancy company followed by current job at a small company working on improving Super capacitors ....... been doing this for 5 years now

Part time jobs ........... lots of bar work, worked in a bowling alley, go karting track, car valeter, and more bar work .......... I did all these whilst I was a student, thankfully don't have to any more

Hobbies ......... DIY, woodworking and warhammer (Don't watch much TV)


----------



## Dad (8 Mar 2007)

Mostly IT (building a project management system atm) & (financial) number crunching.


----------



## Dad (8 Mar 2007)

seaco":1uffdg3p said:


> Ok I was run over by a double decker bus when I was twelve, two years in hospital stopped counting at 40 op's now medically retired...
> 
> "*Advice*" If you fancy taking on a bus, try a mini first to see if you like it...



I took on a mini at 11 & still lost.. but not so decisively as you did with the bus though...


----------



## CraftNav (8 Mar 2007)

Left School trained to be a marine electrician worked mainly on yachts and RNLI Arun lifeboats. 
Then started my own business as a 24hr emergency Locksmith, worked all the hours god gave (60-70hr weeks in the end) earned obscene amounts of money - Burnt myself out - sold the business 
Now at the ripe old age of 40 I play in my workshop all day and for a bit of fun sell 'bits and bobs' on Ebay.

John


----------



## Kirky (8 Mar 2007)

Teacher (Special school)


----------



## superunknown (8 Mar 2007)

Cabinet Maker.


----------



## Wood Monkey (8 Mar 2007)

Started working for BT looking after telephone and dealer boards in the City of London.

Then transferred to the new fangled mobile phone division in 198... something.

Stuck with them until I received an offer I couldn’t refuse to go contracting for a very big American communications company. They sent me to China, Malaysia, Hong Kong and finally Australia. Spent a year working in Sydney and that was cool.

Moved to a mobile phone operator and promptly got sent to Hong Kong for the best part of a year. Have been with the same bunch now for 5 years looking after the testing and integration of new handsets and services. Get to play with, and break, every new mobile phone under the sun, but still prefer to go down to my workshop and make a mess in the name of learning about woodworking.

Jon


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (8 Mar 2007)

After taking a degree in Physics in 1978 I ended up working in the oil exploration business in Saudi Arabia. Came back to London in 1981 to work for an Oil company and drfted into interactive computer graphics for exploration. Moved to the IT supplier in question and after 6 years crossed to the darkside of sales.

Since late eighties I've sold variously software, services and super-computers (>$1M a pop), in UK, Norway, Malaysia etc. Currently with a medium size specailist software company.

.... on the subject of global warming even the oil companies admit burning fossils fuels contributes to global warming. Only ExxonMobil is still in denial for political reasons.


----------



## King Corragate (8 Mar 2007)

I'm in Glass Restoration, repairing chips, scratches, cracks and surface damage to all types of installed glass. And before you ask, I do not fit glass, so I would not like to comment on last nights Grand Designs (7th March 2007), apart from offering my services when it most certainly cracks.My interest in woodwork is purely a hobby.Main thing for me is Turning.
Gary.


----------



## RogerM (8 Mar 2007)

Spent 5 years as an RAF pilot, followed by 2 years running my own hang gliding school in the lake District (Keswick). Then 13 years in Building society Management, followed by 15 years in investment, inheritance tax and pensions planning for HBOS. Hate the pressure and can't wait to retire! Working in wood and building projects is a great release.


----------



## Shultzy (8 Mar 2007)

After leaving school I joined a civil engineering company for 18 months, and then moved on to work for Birmingham City Council Engineers Dept. I became interested in computing when pc's were introduced into the council in 1981, and in 1983 moved to the finance dept. to work with computers full time. The IT Systems section was formed in 1990 where I continued to work as a network specialist until I retired in March 2006 after 36 years.
Woodworking started in 1972 when we moved into a house and we couldn't afford much furniture, and will continue until I depart this mortal coil.


----------



## RobertMP (8 Mar 2007)

25+ years building up a manufacturing business making special lighting products for major brands as a subcontractor and now had just over a year getting used to not having a business. Our main selling lines were copied and made quite well in China and offered for sale complete for less than the cost of our materials purchase - never mind labour.

Rather than fight a losing battle we got out while we still could. So from designing complex lighting products and programming machines for CNC metalworking I am now learning about woodworking machinery and how to use it 

Business was an all consuming priority. Now I have all day every day to myself and so far no trouble filling my time. Don't know how I found the time to go to work now


----------



## ByronBlack (8 Mar 2007)

I'm an optical lab manager for a group of independant opticians, i've been doing that for about 10 years on and off now. I had a spell of running my on web-applications company for 3 years during that period, learnt a hell of a lot.

Will evenutally start my own business again one day, hopefully in woodworking - maybe in 10 years or so (might just have the workshop finished by then).


----------



## greggy (8 Mar 2007)

well i left school in 1970, joined the army till 1982 then became a driving instructer, did that till 97and driving trucks for the same co since, ave 70 hrs a week, but woodworking when i get the chance which is mainly sat aft and sundays. i am not brilliant but what i make swmbo likes the results. i am also a novice on computers, and just learned to copy and paste, i have just got a midi lathe and hopefuly make a few pens :lol:


----------



## Corset (8 Mar 2007)

I am a lettings agent for students houses, currently hating the fact we have just expanded by 100% . I am a bit disgusted with the greed in the property sector and the youth of today wanting everything on a plate and taking no responsibility for anything.
I am 31 wishing i had thought a bit more at 21 what the hell i wanted to do. Got a degree in biotechnology which is no use, like doing practical stuff but i never get the chance to do it, hence the woodwork. Thinking about changing jobs at mo but then again is their such a thing as the perfect job? AS soon as do something something you like for money i guess some of the pleasure goes.
Owen


----------



## stevel (8 Mar 2007)

After getting my degree in biochemistry in 1973 worked in research at Kings College, London. After several years on research grants decided to get some security by joining the pharmaceutical industry. Did a further degree in Immunology and got greedy so did one in Pharmacology as well. Spent my free time playing with cars. Was made redundant in 1999 when research in the UK was moved to Japan. Took the easy way out, worked for 3 more years then retired to Cornwall. Have just taken up woodwork and love it. I couldn't be happier (except of course I want more tools!!)

Steve :lol: :lol:


----------



## tulsk (8 Mar 2007)

I am/was a fourth and last generation Irish coal miner. Now work in emergency services and have just passed a milestone as in having spent more time in this job than u/ground. Strange thing is I still feel like a collier doing another job if you know what I mean- 13 years on! 
Never grumbled about going to work in me life- enjoy the banter and humour and know I'll miss it when retired. All the best John.


----------



## Shadowfax (8 Mar 2007)

I act as an advisor on means of escape and fire safety for a local authority. I also advise on access issues for disabled people. Before all this I was a firefighter and fire officer for thirty years.
Woodworking is something I have always done but it is still not much more than a hobby.
SF


----------



## PowerTool (8 Mar 2007)

Have been a planner in road/chemical transport for the last twelve years.
Previous jobs include :-
Tractor driver/farm worker
Wagon driver
Warehouse worker for Vauxhall/Lotus/AC Delco
DJ
Policeman
Tanker driver

Have passed driving tests for tractors,cars,forklifts,LGVs and police cars

Do all sorts of odd jobs for people - and can honestly say I enjoy every job I do,and have enjoyed every job I've done  

Andrew


----------



## syntec4 (8 Mar 2007)

Apprentice technician (HND Electro-mechanical engineer) at GEC trafford park. Was working on Low pressure turbine designs-Until 1990 For Power stations. Then moved onto be a Time recorder engineer (Clocking on machine's). Moved employers a couple of times but still within the same field. This now includes Access Control, Fire reporting, School Registration, telephone reporting and various other bits of hardware and software mostly via Biometrics (Fingerprints), but still some smart card systems. Got shoved into the sales department about 2 years ago and hate it. I am now the sales manager. Want to go back on the tools doing installs, but they wont let me. The stress is horrible. I would like to do some woodwork for a living, ideally something like a finish carpenter, but I'm not good enough yet and SWMBO would not tolerate the salary drop. Hopefully I will go back to being an engineer (Access Control, CCTV, Alarms etc) with this company or another (I am looking) in the short term and aim at woodwork as a long term goal. 

Cheers
lee.


----------



## neilc (8 Mar 2007)

I served my time in Sligo as a house bashing electrician. When work ran out there (before the boom) moved to Dublin and started working in the industrial side of things. I spent 11years with the same company, the last five of which was spent testing and commissioning all aspects of medium voltage installations. The last job I did for them was back in my home town of Sligo commissioning a 38kV sub-station for the ESB (our utility company). Quite a big difference from my previous work there.
Then an opportunity arose a couple of years ago for a job as a commissioning _"engineer"_ for a generator company. This involves electrical commissioning of all types of generator systems including single and multiple synchronizing sets. I have to say it was a great move and really love it.
Somewhere down the line I love to I'd love to finish up full time in the workshop. Nothing big just one job at a time commissionings for people in a relaxed kind of way (dream on Neil).
Good thread Tony very interesting.
Neil


----------



## colinc (8 Mar 2007)

I have been working in structural engineering since starting as an apprentice technician (the lad) in 1972. 

I now spend my days writing connection detailing and related software for a structural engineering cad company.

I don't recommend engineering as a career. The job's a bad one. 

For example, I have to go to the USA this weekend and spend five days in a disgustingly opulent Las Vegas hotel just to deliver a few hours of presentations. 

Honestly, if it had heating I'd rather be in my workshop! Are there any good tool shops in Vegas???

OK - I know I shouldn't be complaining, but travelling really does loose its attraction when you've been doing it for years. It's not what you do that's important, it's what you have at the place you call home.

Colin


----------



## Escudo (8 Mar 2007)

Chartered Accountant / Registered Auditor / Tax advisor (I have my own practice)

I would also like to mention that at least I have a brown suit, and it was not from Marks & Spencer. 

I enjoy woodworking and pottering in my shed, it is so different to my day job and "a change is as good as a rest they say".

Esc.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mar 2007)

Done an apprenticeship in Carpentry and Joinery, then worked for about 6 years in a small joinery shop at our local hospital. Mostly old Victorian buildings, so one minute it would be laboratory fit outs, next it would be a replacement box sash along with more mundane stuff. (Mrs T put paid to that job… :roll: )
Went into specialist commercial glazing doing some pretty prestige stuff sometimes, including the Queens house.
From there, boat building, both wooden and luxury fibreglass flybridge cruisers.
I now test tea and doughnuts for Good Woodworking magazine.

Andy


----------



## ByronBlack (8 Mar 2007)

Andy, can you recommend a good brand of tea to go with a spanish omellette?


----------



## JFC (8 Mar 2007)

Just a Lady of the night myself :lol:


----------



## mr (8 Mar 2007)

Live events technical management and, over the last few years, web development and corporate comms software as well. Self employed.
Mike


----------



## ByronBlack (8 Mar 2007)

JFC":12t6l2iu said:


> Just a Lady of the night myself :lol:



Do you dress up in a victorian outfit like 'emiily' off little britain?


----------



## Colin C (9 Mar 2007)

JFC":29j9nr3x said:


> Just a Lady of the night myself :lol:



Now there is some thing I would *not* want to see let alone imagine ](*,) ](*,) ( I will get that imagine out of my head ) :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mar 2007)

> Andy, can you recommend a good brand of tea to go with a spanish omellette?



Well, you may only get an ooo with Typhoo, but i'm not one to see monkeys out of work, so its PG Tips every time...


----------



## stix (9 Mar 2007)

I am a production engineer currently working for a company manufacturing brass & bronze architectural ironmongery. Most of my job involves devising the production method and programming of CNC machines for new & bespoke products.

It's great work and you get to see some very weird designs from some eccentric, but very wealthy, end users and also see a lot of your work used on public buildings.

Steve


----------



## dunbarhamlin (9 Mar 2007)

Mostly software development since 15.

Along the way, dabbled with osteopathy which is great when it works, but many of the patients don't actually need it.

Would rather make mandolins (couldn't handle the drop in earnings though)


----------



## woodbloke (9 Mar 2007)

I left school in the mid sixties and started a career in electronics with Plessey, then went to uni for a BEd and spent the next 20 years at the chalk face, left teaching and worked for a while as a cabinet maker with a couple of firms. Have ended up working for the MOD at HQ Land in Wilton in military communications so I spend all my working days (and nights as it's shift) in an air conditioned concrete room with no windows and an armoured steel door - Rob


----------



## lurker (9 Mar 2007)

I dismantle nuclear reactors


----------



## StevieB (9 Mar 2007)

University lecturer and researcher in the field of genetics - currently specialse in cardiovascular genetics and stroke.

Steve.


----------



## Amateurrestorer (9 Mar 2007)

I started my working life as a PE teacher for one year ,could'nt find another job ,worked down the mines for 12 years, got a bit jacked off after the miners strike and my 12 month sabbatical and went back into teaching PE . Now approaching retirement and doing a cracking impression of Brian Glover in KES ,right down to the Barnsley accent.Woodworking has been my saviour over the last few years ,solitude, the tranquility of a table saw screaming in the background, you get the drift.


----------



## Gary S (9 Mar 2007)

I'm a chartered management accountant, but if I could give it up tomorrow and make a living (i.e. pay the mortgage!) from my hobby and passion of woodworking THEN I WOULD!

Or should I say "then I wood"?! :roll:


----------



## LyNx (9 Mar 2007)

Started life on site first, second and final fixing houses. Then moved to the joinery shop and spent most of my working days messing about with wood/MDF, from here I progressed into the drawing office. Now the 3D colour monkey for a furniture manufacturer. Mostly using 3ds MAX 9 and all those nice industrial woodworking machines too 

more of a hobby than a job, bloody fantastic :wink:


----------



## misterfish (9 Mar 2007)

After university I worked as a research scientist at Kew Gardens - specialising in tropical south-east Asian ferns. After that I spent some time producing botanical technical articles for 'popular' books as well as indexing. I then moved to IT in the early 80's and have been involved with all aspects of 'small systems' - planning, cabling, installing software and hardware (including networking), bespoke programming (especially databasing), help desk support and individual training. 

I was recently offered early retirement with an enhanced pension paid immediately - an offer that was a no brainer. So I'm now retired and indulge my woodworking hobby.

MisterFish


----------



## mailee (9 Mar 2007)

Started by getting a degree in English language, tried teaching (Not for me) Went into the motor trade trained as a Technician, swapped a few jobs in this field and ended up assembling cars in a factory! Still love the woodworking after all these years though.


----------



## tinfoil (9 Mar 2007)

What a varied lot........

My back pages include Industrial Design and Architecture at college. I then became part of a group of environmental activists in the late sixties (well before it became fashionable). We built solar panels, wind generators and the like. We were actually offered Government research grants but the system couldn't handle long-haired anarchists back then and we disappeared in a puff (or puffs......) of smoke.

Fell into doing a bit of building and ended up spending 30 years running my own building company here in London doing domestic conversions, restoration and renovation. Not very profitable and very stressful.

Mrs Tinfoil wants to continue in gainful employment, we own our house (no mortgage - bought as a wreck) and live simply. I have therefore been able to take semi-retirement and work on the house. I still have a few outside jobs - mainly maintenance/handyman stuff. Now concentrating on improving my carpentry.


----------



## ByronBlack (9 Mar 2007)

What a fantastic thread this is becoming. However, I feel like a complete caveman compared to all these researchers and scientists!! It's interesting though to see some really high level careers and almost everyone has stated they would prefer woodworking, I find that quite fascinating and a little sad that the woodworking industries aren't more healthy in this country, the passion is obviously there.


----------



## John McM (9 Mar 2007)

Merchant Navy Radio Officer followed by a stint on the rigs. Now an Air Traffic Control Engineer at Swanwick. I'm in "System Control" and look after the radar, air-gorund-air comms, navaids and datacomms etc. 12 hour shifts. Would have lots of time for Woodwork but for minding my 2 small daughters.


----------



## kafkaian (9 Mar 2007)

Electronic and Software Engineer


----------



## Sawdust (9 Mar 2007)

After gaining a degree in Electrical and Electronic Engineering I went to work for British Aerospace in one of their guided weapons divisions. The official secrets act prohibits me from saying any more!

I got bored with them and joined a small company in North Yorkshire writing software used for control, monitoring and measurement in the oil and gas industry. 

The small company was bought by a bigger company and the bigger company by a huge company so I now work for a large American corporation, my time is split roughly 50:50 between management and design/writing software. I get to travel a lot to America, India, Singapore and a few places in Europe too which is interesting. Generally it's a great job.

I don't do woodwork professionally so I would call myself a hobby woodworker. I don't think I would like to do it professionally because one of the reasons I enjoy it is that I find it very relaxing. I suspect that if it was a career, deadlines and schedules would take over and the relaxation aspect would be lost. There is also the fact that I'm nowhere near good enough at it!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## woodbloke (9 Mar 2007)

Sawdust wrote:


> I suspect that if it was a career, deadlines and schedules would take over and the relaxation aspect would be lost.


Agree totally with that...time is money. Professional woodworking is a complete universe and a half away from the hobby/amateur type of activity that loads of us on the forum enjoy - Rob


----------



## Noel (9 Mar 2007)

Left school with a few O levels, went to local college to get A levels, got bored and left. Became a barman and then hotel manager, got bored, went into the motor trade and washed and sold cars for a year or 2. Got bored .Went to the States and bummed about for too long. Then some more bumming about Europe picking grapes and selling ice cream on the beaches around Nice. Ended up in London and back in the motor trade and then worked in property development around West London. Then back into the motor trade. Then a few years working for BP research in Shepperton. Then back to Ireland and spent a year planing and researching the launch of a listings magazine that I didn't launch. Back into the motor trade and have been running a car import / export business for too long and built a house along the way too. Full time woodworking? Never, enjoy it as a hobby too much but I'd happily be a full time golfer.
Would I change anything if there was a rewind button? Nope, wouldn't have the kids and family that I have otherwise.


----------



## George_N (9 Mar 2007)

Another scientist here, I'm afraid. I have a PhD. in immunology and parasitology from Edinburgh Uni. and work on developing vaccines to protect livestock against gut worm infections. I did woodwork at school up to Higher level (roughly A level equivalent) in the early '70s and have had an interest ever since...only recently got myself some workshop space though.


----------



## Jake (9 Mar 2007)

Went to uni in London, dropped out, became a motorbike courier, then back home, spent a dreadful (working) year and half washing dishes in the 1991 recession, then got a job in a community care home for the last people out of the mental handicap (as then termed) hospitals - so spent three years or so woking with "people with learning disabilities and challenging behaviours". Burnt out a bit and got bored, went back to uni, did a masters to put off work for a bit longer, snagged a job with the firm of solicitors I still work for which paid for my professional training, still here 8 years later, working on very large scale commercial litigation in the week, and doing up a victorian tip at the weekends (building in as much woodwork to that as I can...)


----------



## bobscarle (9 Mar 2007)

Spent the last 31 years working for BT, initially as a Telephone / switchboard fitter. For the last 7 - 8 years I have written software for them. Not very exciting, but I work at home so I can spend my dinner hour doing bits in the shed, and the commute home from work takes very little time!!

Bob


----------



## dickm (9 Mar 2007)

Another one-time academic here. Did first degree and PhD in agricultural things, worked in research and teaching ever since. Finally more-or-less retired 3 years ago after 35 years on the central staff of the Open University.
Brought up on a farm back in the 1940s, so fencing, repairing things and generally bodging to save money was second nature, and given the steady erosion of University salaries it's been useful ever since. Also found that working with my hands was a good way to shut out the deadlines and politics of the day job.

But like others have said, doing woodwork as a real money earner, as opposed to a small saving, would just spoil it for me.


----------



## NickWelford (9 Mar 2007)

I started as a field engineer with Burroughs Computers, went into work study then into Barclays as a trainee programmer in 1973. Stayed, rising to a development manager/IT project manager with Barclaycard until they 'let me go' in 2000. Took up turning whilst there as a stress buster. Went to AMP Pearl Assurance as an IT Project Manager but they were asset stripped and badly let down by AMP, who outsourced IT to Tata India and 'let me go'. Bummed around for a while and now work as a travel consultant for a very small tour operator, mainly walking tours and bespoke trips to nice places for wealthy people. 


Just think - amongst us all we could create one hell of an agency!!


----------



## greggy (9 Mar 2007)

like byron says, this place is bursting at the seams with brainy folk. i must be the only thicko (academicaly) on this fourum. mind you i have had my hgv since 1973 and never had an accident or been flashed by a camera. this thread is brill and interesting :lol:


----------



## Johnboy (9 Mar 2007)

Technician aprentice with Ford's in the 70's, then design draughtsman for an electrical heating equipment manufacturer. Went to South Africa in 1979 as automotive component engineer and returned in 1985. Contract design engineer ever since mainly for Ford's in Essex but have had spells in Turkey, USA and Germany. Not much work locally lately and I can't be bothered with working away from home now, just want to put my feet up at home now. Currently setting and operating machine to put holograms and signature strips on credit/ID cards.

John


----------



## Scrums (9 Mar 2007)

Apprentice Instrument maker AWRE Aldermaston - late 60's
Sold soft furnishings for John Lewis Partnership
Gunner - Royal Artillery
Got married
Production Planner - engineering
Got divorced
Taxi driver
Pub manager
Dossed around......
Got stuck in traffic in London in a Ford Cargo
Dossed around......
Got married
Taught Pottery at Broadmoor
Ran (badly) own Catering business, almost went bust
Became an economic migrant to the frozen North and opened a one man woodworking business, which is doing ok, in a small, one man and his dog sort of way.

Chris.


----------



## kafkaian (9 Mar 2007)

This is what I like about this site; from PhD to apprenticeship, tertiary education to the University of Life, in the main there is a lot of mutual respect regardless of background, position or qualifications based purely on one common denominator, the love of wood and the intrigue surrounding its manipulation.


----------



## Argee (9 Mar 2007)

1960 - left school to work in a transport company (haulage and coach hire)
1962 - production control for a furniture factory in Porchester
1964 - motor mechanic in large chain in Portsmouth
1965 - moved to small garage at Winchelsea, East Sussex
1967 - got married, production controller for Deans Rag Books and toys
1969 - articulated HGV driver (and licensed for Class 1 PSVs)
1974 - joined Sussex Police
1978 - detective
1980 - Sergeant
1985 - Inspector
2004 - retired from HQ (including running the Driving School, teaching Advanced Drivers)

Began fiddling about with wood when I got married (out of necessity - couldn't afford to employ anyone). Took a more serious interest when I could afford some decent tools. 

Ray.


----------



## AndyBoyd (9 Mar 2007)

I am a Physics PhD in Quantum Optics
Worked in between measurement physics research and control and automation jobs for a large oil company in the UK, US Oman Malaysia and the Netherlands, finally ending up a Global head of Automation and Control. I now do part time consultancy (very part time) and am a visiting prof at the London School Of Economics in the realm of the economics/project management/risk management on mega projects.

But really I dropped out of the rat race before it wore me out to bring up the children woodwork and relax a bit.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mar 2007)

ByronBlack":fskityhd said:


> What a fantastic thread this is becoming. However, I feel like a complete caveman compared to all these researchers and scientists!! It's interesting though to see some really high level careers and almost everyone has stated they would prefer woodworking, I find that quite fascinating and a little sad that the woodworking industries aren't more healthy in this country, the passion is obviously there.



Very interesting with such diversity and that many are unhappy in their jobs. Not all of us though :lol: :wink: 
I would not give up teaching and scientific research (I love science) for woodworking even though I try to build furniture in every spare moment


----------



## Sgian Dubh (9 Mar 2007)

General self important and opinionated curmudgeon and know-nothing. Slainte.


----------



## DomValente (9 Mar 2007)

We know that S.D. tell us something we don't know  

25 years in the restaurant and bar business, but somehow found time to be a serious hobbyist(woodwork)

Retired aged 42, travelled the world for a year, spent the next year doing God knows what.

Last 12 years have built a new business and learnt a new profession in furniture making just so I wouldn't go nuts and now find that the pressures in this business are just like any other.

Life is good. Try everything once(well nearly everything) and regret nothing, the knowledge will always be useful.

Dom


----------



## ike (9 Mar 2007)

In order , (constantly interpersed with casual woody bits)

centre lathe turner
welder/fabricator
QA inspector on sub-sea oilfield well heads 

then Self-employed drystone waller
Agricultural/HGV mechanics
builder

then vocational teacher/general mr fix it in Belize for 6 years (VSO).

then CAD draughtsman
technical author while doing an OU degree for 6 years

presently product design engineer for electronics company


----------



## promhandicam (9 Mar 2007)

Well, on leaving school did an engineering technicians apprenticeship and ended up with an HND in mechanical engineering and a job as a design draughtsman for a specialist vehicle manufacturer in the UK. Left when a graduate fresh out of Uni was brought in over me and the engineering director had the nerve to ask me to tell the new guy everything I knew about the bus chassis part of the business!

Worked for a small company doing design and office refurbishment work in London. Whilst there came to the conclusion that I wanted to use my skills for a better cause and went to work in Zaire doing logistics and maintenance for a rural mission hospital. 

Evacuated from Zaire in '91, married in '92, worked in Albania in '93 and back to Zaire from '94 - '99.

Since 2000 been working for Christian Blind Mission as National Coordinator and project director in Cameroon and for the last 6 months in our West Africa regional office, in Lome Togo, as Capacity Development Officer 

Always enjoyed doing things with my hands and in recent years that has mainly been wood.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (9 Mar 2007)

DomValente":a3y7tlzu said:


> We know that S.D. tell us something we don't know Dom



Ok then, -----and humble. Slainte.


----------



## DomValente (9 Mar 2007)

Sgian Dubh":20ybk10e said:


> DomValente":20ybk10e said:
> 
> 
> > We know that S.D. tell us something we don't know Dom
> ...



Uhhuh :lol:


----------



## SammyQ (9 Mar 2007)

Late 60's early 70's, still at school, farm labourer, shelf packer, delivery boy.
1974, first taxable pay, £17.74.....
'74-Sept '77 Lab tech/part time fireman - the reactor fire was scary (not nuclear; toluene di-iso cyanide)
'77-81 Biology and teaching degree, caught up on pulcritude in a big way.
81- present, labouring at chalk face in educational emporium made famous by Samuel Beckett: "I taught the cream of Ulster society....rich.....and thick" 
Mountain leader training, graduated '89 or so, trips to Snowdonia, Lake District, Glen Coe, Torridon, Arrochar Alps, Glen Affric, Kintail, Cairn Gorm plateau complex (scary -especially Goat Track in ice), Bavarian Alps, The Rockies (twice), Donegal(!), Peru, Tanzania coming up 2008.

Found time to go on 110 mile blind date, married 20 months later; No1 son now taller than I am....

Got into this lovely business when I had to demolish and rebuild part of my first home; as £'s were scarce, I did a lot myself, including roof timbers, floors (dry rot too), built in's, kitchen fitting, bathroom installation and tiling, window replacement, hanging doors.

Sold it 24 months later for twice what I paid for it, started all over again in No2 abode. 14 years later, same list completed - just about.

I haven't touched a splinter in anger for about a year, health problems, diagnosis just taken place, relief, it's treatable, *"I'll be back..*.."

Wish to Gawd I had pressed GP for more rigorous investigation 3 years ago. Murphy's Law eh?

I could drivel on like this for ages.....


----------



## Woody Alan (9 Mar 2007)

Somewhat reluctantly not sure why

'76 left school with grade "A" woodwork and a few other irrelevant "o" levels, "bored out of my mind" desperate to do something other than sit on my backside doing A levels etc so I joined GPO/PO/BT as apprentice and the *****'s sent me on GPO courses and block release city and guilds. Suffered that for 3 years.
Muddled my way through all sorts of stuff (too much to list entirely)
Electromechanical comms systems
pseudo electronic comms (reed relays and a few transistors)
MOD defence special systems @neatishead and Coltishall
Telecom red alarms systems processors
Digital exchange transfers
Transmission systems 
Optic fibre splicing commisioning
American airbase structered cabling (rubbish real lowpoint)
Travelling the UK on loan doing whatever required and climbing a few hills at BT's expense (real highpoint no pun intended)
Getting ready for the 21st century network BT is going to install (what do you mean you haven't heard of it) only to find I have been pulled off what I do best to put ticks in Excel sheet boxes, dull dull dull. 
No pressure, holiday whenever I want, nice manager, 4 day week, no overtime, thought I had been treated badly until I realised that I don't want to go back, I can handle this until I retire. I keep looking over my shoulder though. Hoping retirement is going to come calling early, 
I never felt what I do is who I am (might make that my new sig)

Alan


----------



## dlowry_uk (9 Mar 2007)

Software engineer, specializing in speech recognition software for telecoms. All because I didn't want to start work after a degree in electronics, and stayed on to do a PhD in digital speech processing - lazy so'n'so!

Woodwork started out of necessity when we bought one of those "ideal for DIY enthusiast" houses. Now I enjoy making kids furniture for my 2-yr-old and her friends.

Drew


----------



## greybeard (9 Mar 2007)

Hmm, yes, well - also feeling reluctant without knowing why - another life crossroads approaching shortly? Maybe.

OK............
Left school at 18 with absolutely no idea as to what I wanted to do/be, having spent the previous 7 years playing sport to my hearts content.
The only job offers came for accounting/office admin type roles, so I did that off and on for about 12 years.
Left my first real company after about 4 years, before they 'let me go', cos they were letting everyone go - 3,500 staff to about 1,000 in 15 months I think - all a bit hazy now! 
From private to public employer, thinking salvation lay that way. Totally bored, aimless, left after 12 months. 
And then the slide/merry-go-round/fun started - still absolutely no idea what to do. Jobs and addresses, 8 or 9 of each in about 3 years - offices, factories, door-to-door, deliveries, etc etc.

Temping, still lost really, back with long-suffering parents by then, and met my partner. Never thought I'd see it, let alone say it, but without her I'd probably still be doing the same aimless wandering stuff.
With her?.....kids (ha!! kids! - youngest is 26 already!!)(but they're still 'the kids' of course!), one company for 10 years then redundant, current company 20 years but I think that's about to finish too - lots of ominous warning signs!

DIY has always been a pleasure, I get a buzz from it. I've been making 'stuff' from day one; from arty bookshelves (planks with bricks!) to Captains' bunks (something of everything in them!). And quite a lot of painting papering plumbing wiring etc etc over the years too.

The wood thing was fired by Grandpa gawd knows how many years ago, I must have been about three I think - making fences for my farm! A few years later I remember we (even now I kid myself it was 'we'!! What a Grandpa!) built a cedar (?) greenhouse one summer - seemed almost as big as the house! 
Bought the wood from a house being knocked down about a street away, and carried it home somehow - memory fails me! I think it took us about 20 journeys. Balanced on an old pram?, or bike? Probably - he was a very practical guy! Think I was 8 that year, so he must have been in his late 70's. Hold this, cut that, plane t'other, tenons, pegs, screws - then all the glazing! Smelt of putty for months! Buckets of Red Lead! (? is that a preservative?).
Then further - gently - encouraged by Dad who was far too finicky for a moody teenager who was in a hurry to get bored again, but he never actually said that, just the odd sigh now and then (amazing what you realise looking back?!). 

And it really took my taken-for-granted-now stability to give me the time and space to pick up the tools for fun and interest (those earlier years with one income and 3 kids didn't leave much time/money for woody fun!).

And of course a steady income to fund it a bit! Did an OU degree, with the kids help of course, all enjoyed the experiments! Sort of in IT.
And that's what's been paying the bills these last 25 years or so. It gives me quite a lot of satisfaction, but these days it's probably more the people side of it than getting systems right. I know I can do the latter, that's what I get paid for! But it's the pleasure from seeing new users getting what they want from the process. 

Never wanted the chairmans job, so just as well I was never offered it!

Funny old game, this life thing. Glad I found out about wood early on though!


----------



## Martin (9 Mar 2007)

I'm another one in IT, working as a system architect/designer. I'm currently working on Galileo (which will be the European equivalent to the GPS system for sat nav).

When I was at school it was either a career in carpentry or a career in IT - I just happened to be better with computers than with wood  

Cheers,
Martin.


----------



## kafkaian (9 Mar 2007)

promhandicam":a4ch3jhe said:


> Evacuated from Zaire in '91, married in '92, worked in Albania in '93 and back to Zaire from '94 - '99.



Splendid


----------



## houtslager (9 Mar 2007)

BB wrote


> What a fantastic thread this is becoming. However, I feel like a complete caveman compared to all these researchers and scientists!!


makes ,me feel like a neanderthal thug.  
left school in the late 70's took the Queen's schilling [sp] and did a few tours all over the place/A;ways wanted Hong Kong , but in Berlin when last hitch was nearly up. The boss offered it for my next post if I re signed :shock: :? :lol: yeah right after 12 years of green I was a bit wiser and said no thank you Sir!
Since then been a sailor, diver, chef, and of course a carpenter. Now I humble furniture restorer and maker. Low pay, work when ever I need money and try to lilve an alternate lifestyle = ie do not want the latest and newest gadget :lol: 

HS back in the UK visiting Mum 8)


----------



## sawdust maker (9 Mar 2007)

Lots of very clever people here! Didn't know I was in such an illustrious company, feel quite humble.

Me, I'm a social worker, before you throw me out, not the sort that takes your kids. I work with adults. Before this I was a psychiatric nurse for 17 years, until they closed the hospital down. Both these occupations are quite abstract. Woodwork is my stress sink. A bit of wood is either bent or straight, there is no in between. Its all down to what you will accept.

My first job on leaving school was for a year in a quality control lab for an animal feed producer. It ended when blew myself up, no real injuries thank goodness. I mixed a potassium salt with picric acid. The clever ones will know that Picric acid is trinitro phenol. (TNT is trinitro toluene, not a lot of difference in the bang factor, only in the stability of the compound.) The boss came to the conclusion I was a liability and I had to agree. That was 40 years ago, I've given up chemistry and grown up a lot.


----------



## Woody Alan (9 Mar 2007)

> Lots of very clever people here! Didn't know I was in such an illustrious company, feel quite humble.


I wouldn't say that for an instant, just because it's possible to throw a list of meaningless technical achievments together doesn't mean that you've satisfied yourself, or society. I have just watched my father go into a home until his end and he was cared for by some of the most wonderful people, underpaid and "unqualified" and most respected by me, for doing a job that I am not only unqualified to do but totally incapable of doing.

Sorry just felt I had to say that bit OT or OTT maybe, but there.


----------



## Gill (10 Mar 2007)

Woody Alan":od4ir6ky said:


> I have just watched my father go into a home until his end and he was cared for by some of the most wonderful people, underpaid and "unqualified" and most respected by me, for doing a job that I am not only unqualified to do but totally incapable of doing.
> 
> Sorry just felt I had to say that bit OT or OTT maybe, but there.



Bless you for saying this. My other half lost his well-paid job in the motor industry a couple of years ago and decided to work in care of the elderly. I couldn't do it, but he loves it. Although he earns far less now than he used to, he says he'd do it voluntarily if it wasn't his job.

It's great to know that the work of people like him is appreciated, if only through gratitude and not money. Of course, he's special to me, but I reckon everyone who does that sort of work is special.

Incidentally, he's working night shifts and simultaneously attending a full-time course which he hopes will get him to university next year. If all goes well, he'll qualify as a RMN in a few years, even though he'll be in his late fifties.

Who says there are no more heroes? 

Gill


----------



## sawdust maker (10 Mar 2007)

Good for him Gill. I worked as a psychiatric nurse for 17 years, and loved the job. Only left when they knocked the hospital down. I met some of the nicest people while nursing, most were patient. Tell him from me to keep at it, it's worth all the hard work.

Paul


----------



## Marky (10 Mar 2007)

Here's my two pennarth.

Left school in 1980, went to St Martins art school for Graphic design. Was quite arty I suppose, My mother went to Chealse art school, so i followed in her footsteps.

Did the time but couldnt find a job at the end. MAC's had just appeared and london was looking for the new computer aided designer's.

Got a job in a transport company in Muswell Hill, liked it and decided I could do more.

Took my Class 1 HGV and bought two units and four trailers. Started out on my own and ran haulage for the new development in the Barbican and Canary Wharf.

Did very well until the 80's boom died a death. Sold the lorries off and took a job with Kipling Cakes, driving their lorries after meeting my wife.

Had two lovery kids - settled into domestic servitude.... Got bored

Bought some houses along the way and did them up...

My father, who had worked for Eastern Electricity in Borehamwood decided to take his leave after Hanson took a share in the company, but was told he couldnt leave unless he was prepared to return as a private company do the same work.... He asked me what I thought and I jumped at the chance.

So into business again, Spent 10 years maintaining electrical substations, like little houses in most cases and learned a hell of a lot from the 20 or so staff we employed. We made an obsene (really obsene) amount of money!

Dad wanted to retire in 2002 and we decided to sell off the remaining contracts. Paid off my mortgage and retired at 30 something....

GOT BORED....

Started a little carpentry business after my years of house building and learing from the professional guys I employed.

Now work about 4 days a week, take only work that interests me and am loving it.

Funny how long it takes to get to where you want to be. Must be something to do with this 'rich fabric of life' we weave for ourselves.

As a P.S, my 15 year old daughter is a fantastic artist and spend all her time either drawing, painting but mostly cartooning, either freehand or with adobe CS2 that i bought her. This is what she wants to do. Should she follow that route I wonder, as it never panned out for me or my Mother.

Marky....


----------



## yellow_lamborghini_2406 (10 Mar 2007)

i'v been working for about 2 years making rabbit houses, runs, dog houses, bird tables, bird boxes, planters and wishing wells it's a bit boring sometimes but it's working with wood so its ok. and i do woodwork at home as a hobby


----------



## tim (10 Mar 2007)

BSc Hons in Biology
Trained as a Navigator in the Royal Navy
Left after 4 years - too much looking out of windows at nothing or other ships.

Ended up as trainee accountant at Price Waterhouse (don't ask).
Transferred to Insolvency

Left before I went completely mental and landed on my feet working in marketing in alcoholic drinks. Managed several well known beer brands before moving into drinks innovation - basically inventing new booze for a living. ccasion5:

Company got taken over by company I'd worked for previously and didn't want to work there again so took cheque and set up furniture making. Been doing it ever since - still enjoying it but we'll see what the future holds.... there's not been a pattern yet so why start now :wink: 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## sparky (10 Mar 2007)

boy do i feel in the company of some talented people...however im going to be the odd man out on this one :wink: 

grew up in buffalo new york...spend much of my time battling a childhood heart problem. my faith and family got me through. always loved helping dad doing DIY stuff. went to college to study theology and prepair for catholic priesthood. during the summers i worked as a truck driver (thats where i got the nick name 'sparky'...don't ask  ) i graduated college in 03 and joined the Franciscan Friars (kind of like a group of monks). i did some furniture for the friary that i was living in and discovered my passion for woodworking. 
dec. of 05 i nearly cut off two fingers with a table saw (i still have them) #-o \/ :roll: while i was recovering i did some reading and decided to give the neaderthal way a try...now i am loving hand tooled woodworking as a hobby. it keeps me 'down to earth' :wink: 
right now i am back in school doing my final studies for the priesthood as a Franciscan. woodworking is such a great stress release and outlet for creativity...im still doing lots of DIY stuff arround the friary (you'd think a house full of men- priests and brothers- would be a bit more handy with tool/DIY stuff of life) :-s :roll: 

so most of my life is more spiritual and ministerial but i love getting into the shop and making some 'fluffy shavings'...also its a bit meditative (ya know Jesus was a carpenter and all =D> O :wink: )

well thats about it

thanks 
Friar Peter O.F.M. Conv. (AKA sparky)

ps. i really like this discussion


----------



## Benchwayze (10 Mar 2007)

Hi folks,

At age 15, in 1954, I volunteered to go to H.M.S. Ganges, near Ipswich. Nearly broke my spirit. Nearly, but not quite. Thus began ten years of Royal Naval life. I too got fed up of gazing through binocs, at nothing but waves and ships and jumping to it, whenever some young 'snotty' (Midshipman) thought of 'giving me an order'! (not much thought went into the process, considering the things they expected us to do...) 

Went into the woodwork trade in 1964, didn't like it. Did all sorts after that for 25 years, being ordered about by all and sundry. I took up woodwork as a release from the boredom of work, and got to enjoy making sawdust. I'm retired now, and make furniture when and as often as I wish. I have a single garage which holds enough tools and machinery to fill three times the space, and like lots of other workers, I have just about enough room to stand at the bench.

Is Happy :lol:


----------



## DomValente (10 Mar 2007)

I know I've already had a go, but:

If all the brains, brawn and bravado on this forum got together and started a business I wonder what would happen.

Scarey thought eh?


----------



## Scott (10 Mar 2007)

tim":2rqrjqwq said:


> Trained as a Navigator in the Royal Navy
> Left after 4 years - too much looking out of windows at nothing or other ships.



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aye, I've heard that from a few people over the years! Been doing it all my working life myself though. I find it quite relaxing really, not that I get a long passage to enjoy any peace and quiet these days!

Merchant Navy for me. Got Cadetship with P&O after getting O Grades but the miserable man there didn't understand my desperation to leave school and sent me back for another year to get a bunch of Highers. Still only 16 when I joined my first ship in Hong Kong though.

Been on container ships, bulk carriers (up to 200000 tonnes - coal & iron ore), LPG tankers (carrying Butane, Propane etc), Refrigerated Cargo ships (bananas).

Pretty much been everywhere in the world ... and seen very little of it!

P&O was flagging out it's Bulk Division in the mid-eighties so it was on to Blue Star Line next and (moving ever further down the quality/pay scale) eventually to "Ropey" Ropner Shipping of Darlington bringing coal and iron ore to the British Steel steelworks (what was left of them).

Having joined the MN in the decline of the eighties I continued to suffer the effects of Mrs T's decimation of the British Merchant Fleet for a while and eventually realised that deep sea wasn't all it was cracked up to be any more so I went into the offshore side of things and here I've been ever since.

Now Captain of an oil rig supply vessel. Been so for the last 10 years. Not a bad little number really. Sometimes the weather is absolutley cr*p and there are some days when you'd happily wring someone's neck but in general I'm pretty much Master of all I survey!

Had to medevac the Chief Engineer on an RAF Rescue helicopter this morning so today isn't one of the better ones of the trip but hey, don't let it get ya down!  

Cheers


----------



## mrbmcg (10 Mar 2007)

Wrote two computer games whilst still at school.

Did a degree in Electronicand Electrical Engineering

Worked as a software engineer for 12 years

Now work as a hardware engineer for a company who make all the chips that go in your pay tv cards, bank cards and mobile phone sim cards.

I make a box about the size of a PC which emulates the tiny little pieces of silicon that are attached to all those plastic cards you have....go figure :lol:


----------



## Malcolm R (10 Mar 2007)

Trained as a Chartered Accountant, then moved into tax. Now working for a large, international firm of accountants looking after IT projects for the tax practice.


----------



## the_g_ster (11 Mar 2007)

Sadly am a Chartered Accountant too working in acquisitions and Divestitures for a large company. Great job, but for some perverse reason still like all this practical stuff.

One day I will have my own firm doing high quality renovations of period properties to a high level of finish.


----------



## Benchwayze (11 Mar 2007)

DomValente":2psxatdm said:


> If all the brains, brawn and bravado on this forum got together and started a business I wonder what would happen.



A few top cabinet makers would have to look to their laurels, for sure! 8)


----------



## mel (11 Mar 2007)

i've just caught up on 7 pages of reading . good post to start tony .

always felt in good company on this website and i can see why now, so here goes

left school and worked as a chisel sharpener {apprentice joiner} for about 2 years . id been going to "help" my grandad since the age of 6 so it was no wonder that my working life went down the wooded path 

joined the army , due the family problems , served four years . the problems never went away , but i didn't have to face the day to day of it all 

got married and left the army   

did all sorts of jobs to put food on the table and roof over head 
settled down into tanker driving and made the best use of the shiftwork to do self build housing joinery work 

working seven days a week in a determined attempt to pay off my mortgage before i was 40 years young, paid its toll . and i gave up the tanker driving as i enjoyed the joinery work much better 

continued with the joinery gaining all the relevant qualifications , and am now qualified to manage sites :lol: 

having just been made redundant for the third time  from a job that i really loved , finding employment that suits my particular skills was difficult {maybe i'm just too fussy} 

am starting work as a shop fitter, for a sub contract company for the firm i used to work for :twisted: :shock: 

so far ive no regrets , {except that , ive never built my own house } 

we all must do what, we must do
for if we do not do , what we must do 
what must be done , doesnt get done 
{think ill use that as my signature } :lol:


----------



## boomer (11 Mar 2007)

Mainly factory work (pottery,frozen foods,general picking).Moved into landscape gardening,brought a window cleaning round really loved it,then one sunday morning whilst helping a mate out on a job i had a argument with a live electric cable,i lost,the injurys i had forced me into selling the window round,now i just potter about doing nowt really,enjoy making garden planters-arbours etc (we've got them everywhere lol),would love to make a living out of them one day.


----------



## mahking51 (11 Mar 2007)

What a great and interesting thread!

Left Uni with B.Tech in Metallurgy and went into the family car business.

Bought and sold high end sports cars for a few years.

Sold business when my Dad died.

Worked for a movie camera rental comany to learn the business and went self employed as a video assist operator on features and commercials.

Learnt to scuba dive and sail so managed to get a ride across Atlantic on a sail boat and ended up in Montserrat looking after the bands recreation at Air Studios.

Managed to work it so I did 6 months filming and 6 months as a delivery/ charter skipper based in Tortola, British Virgin Islands.

Got married in the BVI and found that my darling would not look favourably on me legging it for 6 months at a time to drive rich and scantily clad people around the Caribbean on boats in the sunshine whlie she went to work here! I, mean, how unreasonable can you be?  

So back to UK and filming.

SWMBO lets me do a long delivery every 2 years or so to keep my hand in.

All this time living in a nice flat in Fulham but no space for anything let alone WWork which I had always liked since school.

Sold up and moved to lovely Dorset with nice house and lots of room and WS!

Filming went a bit quiet so started buying and selling cars again and also started up a business buying live scallops from local boats and moving them on. Also somehow found this place and a new interest in tools. Have an ad in the Parish Mag which gives me a few small WW jobs now and then.

Having a pretty good life at the moment as filming work has again kicked off.

I really enjoy this board and have met some great people who are always helpful and fun.

Regards to all,
Martin


----------



## tim (11 Mar 2007)

mahking51":1xtk4ctw said:


> looking after the bands recreation



Which band?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mar 2007)

Interesting post, filled in some time this morning. 
Started as an apprentice joiner with a local building company lasted a couple of months until when I was accepted as an apprentice electrician in the steelworks, after a year or so into the apprenticeship I was offered a chance to change over to Instruments and controls in which trade Ive been ever since. 
At present I work for a major foriegn oil company in the sunny Sahara where I am in charge of an Oil field Instrument, electrical and turbine department. 
I am now looking foreward to retiring in the near future. 
(The company moto by the way , when translated seems to be 'Success will not be tollerated')


----------



## beech1948 (11 Mar 2007)

I tried to be a Teacher but failed. I absolutely hated teaching, and Teacher Training College to the point where I just walked away.

I found a job with Cheshire County Council in their Management Advisory Unit and put in the first IBM office system ever in the EU. IBM hired me to work in Brussels to train their sales teams on what and how to sell Office Automation....early 70's.

I moved to the US into IBM sales and worked on selling large government accounts eg. DoD £965m system for air defence on US navy ships..the wet weather trials were horrendous and literally sickening. I became a regional sales manager for the IBM East Coast government business. IBM sponsored me to get a degree (BSc) in Maths at Princeton.

Mid late 70's I moved to a research lab in Hong Kong, got married to a French Chinese cutie and moved into research on the psychologyof team work in design. I led a team of 60 in various projects looking at the behaviour of teams in all sorts of environments -research, sales, marketing, planning, strategy.

Made redundant in 1993 I started my own company and now we are a consultancy of 22 people specialising in pure strategy...for anything, in teaching people to think and in creative problem solving. I became an NLP master practitioner and now teach NLP, provide executive coaching and teach the up and coming how to cope...its good fun with few constraints.

Looking forward to retirement....now 58 and will retire when I'm too infirm to hold a chisel.


----------



## mahking51 (11 Mar 2007)

Tim,


> Which band?


Whoever was there at the time recording Sting, Dire Straits, Phil Collins, Elton John, Macca et al.
Was a serious party time in my life never equalled before or since :roll: 
Martin


----------



## mrs. sliver (11 Mar 2007)

to go back a few pages, I am in the same job as Gill's OH. care worker for the elderly, also night shift .. have done other jobs, shops and photography .. but non of them touch the satisfaction of this one ... minimum wage or not. .. also I now have so many Grannies!! :lol:


----------



## Hitch (11 Mar 2007)

After leaving school, i went to a vocational college, initially to do motor vehicle. Couldnt get on the first course so did a tyre and exhaust fitting course to fill in. Just something to do rather than sitting at home.

Still no places, so decided to do a welding course. As part of the course i had to do a work placement at the end, went to a local fabrication company for 2 weeks, then they offered me a job at the end of it. Decided to take up the offer. Later decided to do a day release course while i was there, fast tracked through a years work in about 4 weeks :lol: 

Ended up staying there for 5 years.

Decided to get away from the area, and moved to Plymouth, still doing welding/fabrication.

After about a year, i decided to look around, and got me a job building and designing specialist vehicles (for the cash in transit industry)
Loved the job, but got made redundant after a year  

Then got a job on recomendation, primarily as a cnc press brake setter, with the occasional need to do some other fabrication work. After about 9 months they started laying off staff, after about 30% went, i decided to leave.

On a social visit back to the place i worked at in Somerset, i was offered my old job back. Took the offer, and here i am still.

Who knows what the next err, 40+ years of my working life will hold :roll:


----------



## Matt_S (12 Mar 2007)

Had a week off work and don't have internet at home, just read a lot of pages! 

Have a Bsc in Industrial Design, which sometimes gives people the wrong impression, it is basically product design. 

Part of the course was a placement and I ended up at a design management consultancy who to cut a long story short asked me back after I left uni.

Its a tricky job to explain, help large corporations manage anything to do with their brand and design, a little vague but it is basically project management. Enjoy the job though and am very lucky as the company is really nice.


----------



## kell (12 Mar 2007)

I'm a packaging technologist for pedigree and I work on the treats for dogs!

ambition to own a little furniture shop in Camden or Kingston!


----------



## Vormulac (12 Mar 2007)

We are a varied bunch aren't we? 

I studied Electronic engineering at my local CFE in Plymouth and then went to Brunel University in West London to do a degree in the same. Didn't get on with the university at all, they were busily trying to get shot of their world famous reputation for engineering excellence so they could bolster the far more lucrative humanities side of things. I was sponsored by Ford and they wouldn't let me change universities, so I came away from 4 years there with no degree, but with a lot of very good friends.
One of the departments I had done a work placement with at Ford hired me the moment I got home to Plymouth, so I turned around and schlepped straight back to Essex and spent the next few years as a component engineer.

Unfortunately I was singled out as the one that knew computers, and as everything was going computerised I rapidly became the mug everyone dumped their computing requirements on, so the actual engineering took a back seat, and Ford being the forward thinking company it is saw that as an excuse to let me go in the next round of cuts.

With my head full of IT, I moved with the girlfriend to West London to be where the head offices roamed in huge, lucrative herds, only to that discover no-one wanted an engineer who could work on their computers, they wanted 21 year old computer studies graduates instead (I wouldn't be bitter about it if I hadn't actually encountered some). Two years of unemployment interspersed with some freelance IT jobs followed before a friend got me a job working on UCL's database. An office full of totty in central London, it beat the automotive industry! It was rather spoiled by a power crazed management wannabe, but after about a year there I had my foot in the door and moved on to work in the Information section of an obscure part of the Department of Health called the MHRA (we regulate and licence medicines and medical equipment). 

So here I am, a civil servant earning less than I was on day one at Ford all those years ago and more than 10K less than the average IT worker in London.
Never really been blissfully happy in a job, but the people are great here and it's flexible working, but with a young baby now, the girlfriend is haranguing me to get a higher paid job. (she earns three times what I do when she's not on Mat leave!).

I love being a practical sort, I do lots of diy around the house (SWMBO is even loaning me out to her young mother friends to do all *their* diy too!) and I can't wait to get the garage to workshop transformation finished so I can get on with some proper wood-worrying. When I'm not being practical I'm horribly geeky and play computer games a lot (I used to do role-playing too, and would do so again - that's how sad I am! :lol: )

Vormulac.


----------



## gavin e (12 Mar 2007)

In theory I'm a french polisher, but to be honest there isn't much that i work on these days that actually needs french polish. Most of my work now comes from insurance claims where people spill things on aunties old table, or from removals companies who smash aunties old table and need it put back together again.

I'm doing more and more work on the less movable pieces of wood these days, restoring old floors and panneled walls etc.

gavin e


----------



## DaveL (12 Mar 2007)

Well I wanted to be a sound man back in 71 when I left school, but ended up doing a telecommunication technician apprenticeship. Progressed to working in the development labs, designed uncommitted logic arrays and built a thick film hybrid proto typing system to produce peripheral support chips for micro processor systems. 
Left to go into FE, teaching digital electronics and transmission systems. 
When micros entered the curriculum I picked up teaching them as I had used them in industry. Moved on to computers, I needed then to support the HNC micro work so had to make them work. Got picked on by the HMI to sort out the rest of the colleges computers and ended up as the system manager, just doing guest teaching for the tricky bits no one else could do at the time. 
New principal joined the college and after a year made most of the higher paid computing staff redundant. 
As I always claimed to be an engineer who happened to be working in education, I went back into industry. 
I now have a small team that are the 3 rd line support for a 2 nd line helpdesk on a system with ~ 34,000 machines connected to it, keeps us busy most of the time.
I have always been into making/repairing things, earned my pocket money making fence panels, nails all driven with a large claw hammer. You very quickly learn not to hit your hand.
My Dad is into making things and his influence rubbed off on me, only now he borrows my tools and I sharpen his chisels.
Oh and I am the sound man for a Ceilidh band.


----------



## Wanlock Dod (12 Mar 2007)

Think I have a new one for the list.

Environmental Chemist, with a popular regulator.

Cheers

Dod


----------



## Mike-W (12 Mar 2007)

Another new one for the list: I’m the Chief Photographer for Soldier Magazine.
I have been in photography with the MoD since I left college back in 1974 - firstly doing scientific and technical photography for over 13 years then working for Soldier Magazine as a magazine (features & news photographer) for 20 years, the last 7 years I have run the Photographic department. I’ve got two great guys that work with me and we work with 4 journalists travelling to wherever you might imaging the British Army to be to produce a 96 page magazine each month.

How did I get into woodwork? Just a hobby for me although I find it relaxing after work- got more interested after I put an extension on our bungalo., In order to keep the cost down I did a lot of DIY myself, this led to a natural progression into furniture making! The last few years have seen me working hard at kitting out my workshop for my retirement (still a few years away,) while I can still afford to buy quality tools and machinery!

All the best

Mike .


----------



## aldel (12 Mar 2007)

Well it appears like some others, I spent my entire working for BT in all it's flavours. Joined aged 16 as an apprentice and apart from all the work communication training I also gained my ONC followed by HND in electrical engineering. After another 4 years qualified BSc in electronics and communications. Spent many years working on rural and main exchange maintenance covering all types of systems. To those that know about these things it was all types of strowger, crossbar, TXE and system X and Y and UAX's. A very large amount of my time was spent at the BT college at Stone in Stafford. From there I transferred to private branch exchange systems of many differing types in mostly highly secret government and service networks. You would be amazed at the technology in use and the variety--  Ah hem from there I moved into development of the first truly digital PABX (Monarch). With an early interest in computers I developed systems for call logging and remote testing. Middle and later regional management followed with a part time job as a qualified NVQ assessor. With increasing ill health I decided to take early retirement when offered a package that I could not refuse.
With over 50 years of woodwork as a hobby I thought that retirement would bring plenty of time to indulge. Well, I can't really explain why but I just do not seem to have any more time than before and of course I now have to be careful of the expenditure. On creaky days I seem to spend too much time on this and other forums doing woodwork by proxy.
On better days I have to catch up on all those other little chores.
I love my motorbike and gardening and to the amazement of those living oop north do not own a boat or spend time the beach!

I can't claim the amazing CV of many on here but am content that I did my bit to keep house and family together. It is a pleasure to read the posts from people from all the varied backgrounds on this forum and it is humbling to see how woodwork is such a great leveler.

Regards, Aldel


----------



## M Overdijk (12 Mar 2007)

Hello, 

I am a relatively new member of this forum, from the Netherlands.
Found this forum while i was looking for advise about planers.
Bought myself a Scheppach HMS2600ci via a webshop in Germany (for only € 1049!) and very happy with it ! (Thanks for the advice, by-the-way)

I am an electronics engineer, developing printed circuit boards for a living.

Since a few years i do some woodworking, because i like to do something with my hands, starting with building a tables, and boxes. Now i am building new furniture set for my little boy (who is now 8 months old).
And I plan to build a lot more in the future !

Greetings to all from Lieshout, the Netherlands.


----------



## Pecker (13 Mar 2007)

Gawd, all these posh jobs and clever bods  . 

What do I do? Carpenter. Did my apprenticship on site, never really touched machines at the time.

Left chippying for a while, became top saleman in country for ICI Dulux, worked for British Gas (good job there - giving away money to charity and getting my pics in local papers) then eventually went back onto my tools and into building maintenance management.

Moved away and now run small two man company with own workshop, here in fantastic rural Pembrokeshire.

Humbling really...
Woody


----------



## toplink (13 Mar 2007)

Started out in the sixties as a chef in Bath, then became a Letterpress Machine Minder in Bradford on Avon. That job got boring after 7 years.
I then moved to Dorset to work as a sprayer/combine driver on a farm just outside Weymouth, that job laster 15 years.
Found out that I needed a change so I became the Local Handyman which I still do, but now ... I am installing wireless broadband to remote sites on Exmoor, Somerset and Dorset that can't be reached by BT.
And by the way, also trying to do a full makeover to my house for SWIMBO and set up my workshop.


----------



## martlewis (14 Mar 2007)

My turn then...

Started life as a quality assurance engineer in a computer repair center. Promoted to UK logistics coordinator. Left to run a pub for 3 years on Isle of Man. Was a dairy logistics engineer (milkman) for 6 months before getting a job selling computers in a large well known computer retailers whom I can't name (Where in the world...) Oops! I'm now a business account manager for said company, though I'm training as a driving instructor so I can pick and choose my working hours and free up more time for my woodworking


----------



## SquareCircle (14 Mar 2007)

Great thread. My contribution. 
I’m a chartered Civil Engineer;. Spent the first thirteen years post Uni helping the then newly privatised water companies dig up bits of East and West coast Scotland, North Yorkshire, Devon, Cornwall and most of the Isle of Wight. Got fed up doing dirty water (I’m is sewage is a pretty cr*p chat up line) and joined a firm of Project Managers. Wanted to do property development, but life had other ideas. So I’ve spent the last 6 years managing transport related projects for London underground. 
My folks live in Nigeria. Dad’s also a Civil Engineer. He used to turn wood for a hobby. Mum took hobby and turned it into a pretty successful business – turning, joinery etc. Educated a few siblings with the proceeds. So I guess I grew up surrounded by timber (retail outlet was the garage in the house).
Got into woodwork as a hobby after we bought our first house and got a quote for some fitted wardrobes.


----------



## gwaithcoed (15 Mar 2007)

OK my turn on this wonderful thread, won't take up much space.

Left school 1952 age 15.

Went to work in the coal mining industry.(there were about 28 mines all within cycling distance to choose from)

Made redundant in 1988 age 51 and retired.

Loved every day of it.     

Alan.


----------

